# GPS file conversion. .GPX to .CRS



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

I , like many of you, have a garmin 305. I am trying to convert some .gpx files to .crs to use them as courses in my edge. A search of the forums located a GPStoCRS tool, but when I use it the files are coming out in .gpx format. I have tried alot of things and was hoping maybe someone here would know something I dont. I tried uploading the files to motionbased which lets you download whatever format you want, but they won't upload. I think the problem is that they were drawn in mapping software, rather then made by riding. Any the files I am working with are for Camp Lynda. 
http://teamhealthfx.com/blogs/lynda/archive/2007/11/03/3143.aspx

So if anyone can get them into motionbased, or successfully use the Convereter software and make them a useable .crs that would be great. It would be even better if you can show me what I am doing wrong. Thanks for reading.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Try GPSBabel, http://www.gpsbabel.org/. If that does not do it, nothing will.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Nope*

It does not have a .crs option to convert to, and I tried converting a .KML and a couple other formats which would be uploadable to motionbased, but was unsuccessful. thanks for the reply


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Pedalfaraway said:


> It does not have a .crs option to convert to, and I tried converting a .KML and a couple other formats which would be uploadable to motionbased, but was unsuccessful. thanks for the reply


I wonder if the fact that they are made from mapping software has some other data, so it is a non-standard gpx? I'm not an expert. but there are other GIS pros here who might know something, when they find this thread. My other suggestion would be to try on the GroundSpeak forums, since many of the software developers are there, including the GPS Babel guy.

Good luck.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

*Solution!*

Hi. It is a hard to find the information on the CRS format, but I found the official XML schema on the Garmin site. However, there are some easier ways.

While looking for information, I came across this site that provides the conversion you are looking for:http://www.gpsies.com/upload.do?uploadMode=convert​I tried it with one of your Park Mountain GPX files and it seemed to convert and download into my 305 with no problem.

If you use Perl (its free at www.perl.com, powerful and easy to use), a simple converter source code is available athttp://cislyon.homeip.net/blog/archives/2007/convert-gpx-to-crs.pl​I did something similar for my own translator and they all seem to work.

Have fun!


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Success.*

Thanks for your help. I used the GPSies site and it worked like a charm. could not have been easier. Thanks again I have been trying to do this for a couple days.


----------



## cowgirlonwheels (Nov 23, 2004)

SWEEEET! That converter at GPSies rocks. Just what i've been looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## ExigeS (Jan 20, 2007)

I could use some help&#8230; I converted a gpx file to crs on gpsies.com. I saved the file on my computer and when I try to send to my 305 with the MB Agent I get this error:

_Transfering Data

Data file successfully imported

The imported data is not compatible with the device: EDGE305 Software Version 3.20 on Garmin USB GPS

No device found on Lucent Win Modem

No device found on USB ports_

I know the device is connected because I just pulled data into the Garmin Training Center from it. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## ExigeS (Jan 20, 2007)

I have been playing around and found I can upload courses (.crs) from motionbased.com to my Garmin with no problem. I also ran the Garmin web updated to make sure I was running the most current version on my 305, and I am. The file I converted from gpx to crs shows up as a .crs file on my computer. I thought maybe the file is messed up so I converted it again and have the same issue.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Try doing a hard reset to your Edge.*

I had a corrupt file on mine one time that was giving me an error message similar to yours. I removed all the courses from my GTC, and then did a hard reset to my edge on the advice of Garmin customer service, and then was able to upload all of my rides and courses normally. I don't quite remember what series of buttons I had to hold to do it however. Garmin customer service can tell you or maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

A hard reset will reset the unit to all default settings and delete all history from the unit. This is accomplished by turning the unit on while holding the mode button. You will lose all your settings and data.


----------



## wcb (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry for being" NEW" to this GPS to computer so please bear with me.:madman: 
I just got a Oregon 400t and love it on my bike,it is just what I was looking for.
Now I would like to download my saved trails. I got them to my computer but cannot view them .I have tried using some of the downloads on this page but I am doing something wrong ???
I am not looking to send files to my Garmin just view what I have on my Windows XP. Any thoughts ?
Thanks Mike


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

Most of this thread deals with the data file formats (GPX, CRS, etc.). To view the contents of these data files in a useful way, you need a different program. You can use MotionBase (should have been included with your GPS unit), Google Earth, SportTracks, TopoFusion or any of several other programs to view your data files.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*You won't lose all your data per say*

Because its still saved in your PC. You just have to "sync" your reset garmin to your GTC and it will all be back.


----------



## wcb (Oct 20, 2008)

Pedalfaraway said:


> Because its still saved in your PC. You just have to "sync" your reset garmin to your GTC and it will all be back.


:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

wcb said:


> :madman: :madman: :madman:


Looks like there's two conversations going on here...


----------

